# ISO Grilled Bottom Round Roast Rub



## hdianesu (Aug 13, 2006)

I have been looking for a recipe for Grilled Bottom Round Roast. I need a rub seasoning. I have search endlessly to find something about it on internet but with no hope. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 13, 2006)

A grilled bottom round roast might be London Broil. It is a tough cut of meat, needs to be not terribly thick (2" would be tops for me) and needs to cut on the bias--across the grain of the meat--in very thin slices.  You can rub it with any rub that you prefer or a wet marinade.


----------



## hdianesu (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks Gretchen for the reply. I did have it cut only 2" thick and even made sure the butcher left a stip of fat on one side. I am still not sure what good rub seasonings would taste best.


----------



## bjcotton (Aug 13, 2006)

Here are a couple of rubs.  If you like it spicy, use the second one.


* Exported from MasterCook *
              Emeril's Essence/Creole Seasoning/Bayou Blast
Recipe By     :Emeril Lagasse
Serving Size  : 1     Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Marinades-Seasonings-Rubs
  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  5        tablespoons  sweet paprika
     1/4           cup  salt
     1/4           cup  garlic powder
  2        tablespoons  ground black pepper
  2        tablespoons  onion powder
  2        tablespoons  cayenne -- as desired
  2        tablespoons  oregano -- as desired
  2        tablespoons  thyme
Combine all ingredients and blend well.  Store in an airtight container for up to 3 months.


* Exported from MasterCook *
                            Dry Jerk Seasoning
Recipe By     :Helen Willinsky
Serving Size  : 1     Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Marinades-Seasonings-Rubs
  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  1         tablespoon  onion flakes
  1         tablespoon  onion powder
  2          teaspoons  ground thyme
  2          teaspoons  salt
  1           teaspoon  ground allspice
     1/4      teaspoon  ground nutmeg
     1/4      teaspoon  ground cinnamon
  2          teaspoons  sugar
  1           teaspoon  coarsely ground black pepper
  1           teaspoon  cayenne pepper
  2          teaspoons  dried chives
Mix together all ingredients.  Store in a tightly closed glass jar.  It will keep its pungency for over a month.
Source:
  "JERK Barbecue From Jamaica"
                                    - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## hdianesu (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks BJCotton. I am going to use the dry jerk rub. I will post back after I am done grilling and sink my teeth into it.


----------

